# Tiger.Woods.PGA.Tour.14.Masters.Historic.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Tiger.Woods.PGA.Tour.14.Masters.Historic.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free save Japan it seems. One of the "better with Kinect" titles though some have argued kinect actually does something here.

Annual sports game also extends to golf, the "Masters Historic Edition" seems to be a bonus edition of some sort though how that works here is unknown at this point (it is available as DLC though it would not be the first title to actually include things on a disc).

Amazon words for this special edition
    For one week each spring, golf's greatest players from around the world gather on the sacred grounds of Augusta National Golf Club and now you can take part in one the greatest traditions in sports, the Masters Tournament
    Huge galleries, digital leaderboards, and dynamic crowd reactions throughout the course add to the intense experience of real tournament golf
    Play As Or Against Over 20 Pros - Take to the links with legends such as Arnold Palmer and Jack Nicklaus or modern day pros like Tiger Woods, Bubba Watson, Dustin Johnson or Rickie Fowler
    25 Championship Courses - Take on best of the best on some of the world's most celebrated courses, including Augusta National Golf Club, the St. Andrews Links and TPC Sawgrass
    Dynamic Weather Conditions - Powered by the Weather Channel, real-time weather has a major effect on gameplay conditions. If it's raining in Ponte Vedra Beach, FL, then you too can face the challenge of a rain-soaked TPC Sawgrass

Amazon words for the base/original title
The world’s number one selling golf video game franchise will take you back in time and celebrate golf’s rich history by giving you the opportunity to play against iconic legends and relive all four golfs majors. Challenge some of the biggest names of golf, such as Arnold Palmer, Jack Nicklaus, Bobby Jones, Tiger Woods and others as you try to rewrite golf history on some of the world’s most prestigious championship courses. Eclipse their legacies and earn your seat at the table of legends! Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14 features the most courses ever offered on disc – a total of 20 courses. Another new feature to the franchise is the introduction of the LPGA. Take a break from the grind of tournament golf and play night golf, a first for the franchise, and watch your drives streak through the dark skies with an illuminated ball. Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14 has something for everyone.

Features

Take Down Legends – Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14 now features eight legendary golfers, Seve Ballesteros, Ben Hogan, Bobby Jones, Jack Nicklaus, Arnold Palmer, Gary Player, Sam Snead and Lee Trevino. In the all-new Legends of the Majors mode, players will relive the rich history of golf and match up against the sport’s greatest players, as they attempt to take down these golf icons. In addition to battling these renown golfers, you can play as them and relive some of golf’s historic moments. You will also be transported through various eras wearing period-specific attire, starting in the late 1800’s all the way up to present day.

Play All Four Major Championships – For the first time in franchise history, players have a chance to go for the Grand Slam by participating in historical events from all four majors: the Masters Tournament, the U.S. Open, the Open Championship and the PGA Championship.

New Courses and Golfers – More courses are available on disc than ever before, with a total of 20 championship courses featured in Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14. Five new courses make their debut in the Tiger Woods PGA TOUR franchise including Jack Nicklaus’ home course, Muirfield Village, home of PGA TOUR’s Memorial Tournament and Oak Hill Country Club, host course to the 2013 PGA Championship. This year’s game also features a robust pro golfer roster with over 35 playable characters! New additions include 2011 PGA Champion Keegan Bradley, Bud Cauley, Lexi Thompson and 2012 LPGA Player of the Year Stacy Lewis

Make Way for the Ladies…The LPGA is Now in Full Swing – For the first time in franchise history, the LPGA is featured in the game as a full career mode experience. Take your female create-a-golfer and make a run at LPGA supremacy in these female-only golf tournaments. In addition, the ladies can look to win the LPGA’s first Major of the season by playing on Mission Hills Country Club - the home course of the Kraft Nabisco Championship. LPGA pros Paula Creamer, Natalie Gulbis, Stacy Lewis, Suzann Pettersen and Lexi Thompson also join the roster of professional playable characters in this year.

Never Play Alone – For the first time ever play with and see up to 24 other live golfer shot arcs out on the course with you as you compete for the Connected Tournament win. In Quick Tournaments, every round is the final round as you compete against the game’s best in a winner take all on the final day of the tournament.

Hello Friends – Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14 has significantly upgraded the presentation elements as there are new tournament introductions, additional broadcast cameras, live updated stats throughout the round and much more! With the addition of over 3,000 camera shots, players will experience a tournament-like broadcast each and every time they tee off.

Night Golf – The newly added feature of night golf with illuminated balls gives you the ability to have a fun-filled experience where it is never too late to play a round! No matter the weather or time of day, it’s always time to play golf. Now you can play anytime in any condition. With authentic live time of day, you will be teeing off at current time conditions of the course. Have a late tee-time? Watch as the sun sets, the light fades and dusk arrives.

Kinect for Xbox 360 Integration – Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 14 is the only full sports simulation for the Kinect for Xbox 360, tracking full body movements to create the most advanced virtual golf swing to date. Controller-free and voice-enabled controls provide for a unique, never- before-seen sports gaming experience. The in-game swing recognition system for the Kinect for Xbox 360 scans more than 1,000 data points in real-time to recognize the player’s swing mechanics, to replicate your authentic swing. 

*Video*


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

     Tiger Woods PGA Tour 14 Masters Historic Edition (c) Electronic Arts

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Sport        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 03-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Since 1934 the world's greatest golfers have flocked to Augusta to 
  participate in golf's annual springtime classic, The Masters. Go back to 
  where it all started by playing in the first-ever tournament, The Augusta 
  National Invitational. Replete with the original layout from 1934, step 
  foot on a course as originally envisioned by legendary golfer Bobby Jones 
  and begin your journey through time with Tiger Woods PGA TOUR« 14.
  
  Historic Edition Exclusives - Explore Augusta National's world-class 
  Tournament Practice Facility, tune up your short game at the stunning Par 3 
  course and relive history by tackling the original course layout from 1934. 
  Plus as a bonus, you will also receive an additional 4 championship courses 
  extending your play time and variety.
  
  

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

